# Whats your childs favorite camping activity?



## ctfortner

What is your child's favorite campground activity. bike riding, going for walks, playing games, swimming??

Mine enjoys swimming and bike riding the most.


----------



## antigua

My daughter loves to go hiking, swimming and fishing. My son...... Well he's a little to young right now to figure that out. But as far as I can tell, sleeping and eating.


----------



## mailfire99

I have to throw making smores out there also. Thats always a hit with the youngins


----------



## antigua

Yes smores. My kids like to make spider dogs too.


----------



## mailfire99

*Spider Weenies*



antigua said:


> Yes smores. My kids like to make spider dogs too.


i have heard of those, never made them though. I saw a recipe on here for them i think, spider weenies, is that what your talking about?

http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15


----------



## antigua

I think so. What I do is, on both ends of the hotdog you want to cut along the length of the hotdog twice but not all the way to the other end. Once along the top and once alon the side. You should have 4 equal sized lengths at both ends making the 8 legs of the spider. You want to leave enough meat in the center of the hotdog to fit a long campfire fork thru. Cook it over the fire like you would with a marshmellow and watch the legs curl making in look like a spider. The kids love to rip off the legs and dip them in ketchup.


----------



## ctfortner

nice, will have to try that


----------



## campfire

I am not married so no kids.My younger brother like swiming and playing games . They enjoy camping a lot with ,e and their friends.


----------



## poster288

*Camping activity*

I am also not yet married my nephew is found of riding bike, hiking and listening music. They (he and his friends) like camping very much and are on their way right after every month.


----------



## grace

My girls like riding bikes too. But our favorite activity is the walking around the lake on trails. We stop right on the water and throw stones along it. We skip the stones on the water's surface. Emily always takes her shoes off and wades in to get a better throw. We end up laughing.


----------



## camp219

*Reply:*

Not married, but kids almost enjoy all activities during camping. Ridding bicycle, hiking, listening music and playing games.


----------



## grace

There is so much to do. My girls love hiking, boating, and fishing. My favorite thing when I was a kid was water ski. I couldn't wait to go, and every lake we went to I went water skiing.


----------



## bdean

We love biking as a family. But, the kids also love wading in the rivers or lakes. Hiking! Exploring! Always an adventure! Collectively, we like going to familiar spots. But, every year we try to book at least one completely new place.


----------



## bdean

Last year we were camping at one of our favorite spots (northern MN) -- and learned that that MN State parks were all engaged in a GeoCaching plan whereby you could collect each park's "Trading card" by following the coordinates to the stash in each park. We began exploring via Geocaching all of the parks within driving distance. What fun! And, we discovered some wonderful new spots/campgrounds that we would have otherwise never seen or known about. Good plan MN state parks!!


----------



## jason

*Guitar Playing*


----------



## PhilnJill

I like taking a walk in the woods where there are no trails to avoid other people for the serenity and find a log or tree stump to sit on and watch wild animals in their natural habitat, Fishing, cooking breakfast, lunch, dinner in the campfire. my wife and I take enough supplies for the time we are there and dont leave camp except to shower or use the bathrooms and then we walk instead of driving like others do. 

I know a lot of people who shop local stores, watch TV, surf the internet or do things you can do at home. to me that's not camping it is relocating your daily activities.


----------



## jason

My daughter loves cycling. We have gifted her a special cycle for camping purpose.


----------



## Gus

Other than the S'mores, (and other campfire stuff), My kids always enjoyed our nature scavenger hunts.

*Gus*
"Of course I trust my political representatives ... just not with my liberties or my wallet" :Camping with Gus


----------



## antigua

We have a canoe now so hitting the lake or river is always fun. They especially like it when I fall in the water.


----------



## campopup

Our kids are all grown but we get the grand kids few times a year they all like to Geocache with us. www.geocaching.com


----------

